# ICD9 for abscess in vaginal region - erythematous



## ggparker14 (Aug 18, 2011)

Need other's opinions. What ICD9 code would be appropriate for an abscess in the vaginal area?

Documentation reads: 3 mm erythematous papule right inquinal area.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## preserene (Aug 18, 2011)

690.8.
the inguinal region is not vaginal. It is groin region.
Groin papule is skin structure ( dermo) and is made up of squamous epithelium.The lesion of your case is erthymatous. The erthematous sqaumodermatosescode is the appropriate for  your diagnosis. 
Thank you


----------

